# Job in OZ: Relieving letter from Indian Company



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear all,

Am looking for one urgent information, please help.

Those who have already got Job / in process of getting offer, can you please clarify my doubt below..

How important is our Indian Company's *relieving letter *? 
Is it Mandatory to sign an employment contract there ? 

The reason am asking this question is: Me and my wife decided to travel together and search for job and I have already resigned, we are thinking about long leave for my Wife ( around 6 months ), so that in case of worst situation, we will have a job in India.

Please provide some lights on this. 

Really appreciate your quick response ! 

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Employers are going to want a reference from your previous employer, often more than one. They would usually take the details of the employer and contact them themselves to request it and if they fail to respond or say no the new employer will see it's not your fault. 

If your wife is on long leave thats fine so long as her employer is ok with giving a reference for a job in Australia. Good idea to take leave if she can, my husband did that and good job as we came home for a few reasons.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> Employers are going to want a reference from your previous employer, often more than one. They would usually take the details of the employer and contact them themselves to request it and if they fail to respond or say no the new employer will see it's not your fault.
> 
> If your wife is on long leave thats fine so long as her employer is ok with giving a reference for a job in Australia. Good idea to take leave if she can, my husband did that and good job as we came home for a few reasons.


You'll need it for peace of mind if not anything else.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Employers Dont ask for reference letter but you need yo provide 2 referees to get your reference check done
You and your wife can take a long leave but trust me when I say long leave you need to spare 4-6 months


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Employers Dont ask for reference letter but you need yo provide 2 referees to get your reference check done
> You and your wife can take a long leave but trust me when I say long leave you need to spare 4-6 months


Thanks irshad2005 for your response,

Will they accept work colleagues as a references or it should be a HR / Manager ?

I have resigned and I thought one job back in India will be a good back up option, so planning Long leave for my wife and yes it will be 5 - 6 months..

All am worried is, if my wife gets an offer and if they ask whether you have resigned from your company in India, not sure what to answer for that. 

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

You will have to give your managers reference

And as far as your wife is concerned she will have to search for an employer who can wait for a month as normally employers in Australia don't wait for more than 4 weeks

So think and plan accordingly

All the best


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Irshad 'employers don't ask for reference letters'!!!

On what basis do you say this? 

It is standard practice to ask for references. You are required to give details of all previous employment where they clearly inform you they will contact them for references and frequently ask for 2 references. Either 2 employment or 1 employment and one character or academic depending on the role. 

Employers won't just accept your claims that you have worked at X Y and Z and have extensive knowledge, experience and expertise. They want it verified by the companies themselves and not not by your friends but managers or the HR dept because otherwise they could be hiring a numskull who knows nothing, is not experienced but can talk the talk, has had previous discipline problems in the workplace etc.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Shel,

I said they won't ask for any letters
As I mentioned before that they ask for references and we have to provide 2 referees
They will contact the employer and get it verified
They won't ask any relieving or previous companies offer letter
References is a mandate process which they follow

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

I see, we are talking about the same thing just different terminology. And no you do not need the letter or referee because they will obtain it themselves by contacting the organisation themselves. Mainly so it is a genuine referee and not something you could have possibly written yourself. It happens, some people are daft!


----------



## nugstrocity (Nov 26, 2012)

Relieving letters is a bit like refrence letters i guess


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

All my previous managers are now no more with the organization. I will be able to get references from all of them but since they are not working with the same organization anymore , will it be OK? If not what are my options?


----------

